# Overstock Boxes



## Badfisherman (Jun 2, 2009)

Please PM me if you are interested in some brand new, still on pallet boxes. I have four different size boxes that were designed to package air filters for shipment. If you PM me I will send you the deminsions and I am open to negotiations. Shipping/Pickup will be buyers responsibility. Thanks!


----------

